# Pnw Outbacker Post Thanksgiving Micro-mini Non-rally



## PDX_Doug

Well, be blew in (literally!) a couple of hours ago from a great three day camping trip on the Oregon coast with fellow Outbackers WAcamper and jnk36jnk! Friday was wet. Saturday was a beautiful, calm, 50 degree day, and today was a drive home in gale force winds and rain! (Gotta love that Equal-i-zer!







)

This was my idea of a great camping trip! Friday night we had a potluck consisting of Thanksgiving dinner leftovers. All I can say is YUM!







And Saturday night we headed into Depoe Bay for a fine sea food dinner at the Sea Hag restaurant (A local legend!). Think braided salmon and pacific Halibut, stuffed with Dungeness Crab and bay shrimp. All smothered in a rich Hollandaise sauce!

On Saturday, Dean, Jodi and daughter spent the day at the Lincoln City outlet mall, while the WAcampers and PDX_Doug'rs explored the Yaquina Bay waterfront in Newport, as well as a haunted lighthouse. All in all, a wonderful way to wrap up the season!

A group shot at The Sea Hag...








From left to right: Yours truly in the loving embrace of Dean (jnk36jnk), Katy and Jodi (jnk36jnk), WAcamper kid #1, PDX_Kid #1, PDX_Shannon, PDX_Kid #2, WAcamper kid #2, Tracy and Jeff (WAcamper).

This could become a great tradition! I can't wait for next year!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sounds like a great time you guys! Got home just before the big snow storm eh?


----------



## ARzark

Good times, Good times








Didn't make it back before the snow though








4WD on the Dodge got us up our mountain and into the drive safe and sound.

As usual with a PNW get together, we had some fantastic food as Doug described







Some good entertainment at the Sea Hag too. Ever see an 85 year old lady play the bar bottles before


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, sorry to hear about the actual snow WACamper. We had nothing but rain all the way to Molalla but it managed to stop just long enough to unload. We did have a fun time on the coast and it was particularly nice to introduce our daughter to some of the friends we have made on this website. The weather wasn't anything we weren't used to, believe me. Hope to see everyone in a couple of months at the Spring Rally. Jodi and Dean


----------



## N7OQ

Sounds like everyone had a good time, I will have to check this place out next time I'm driving up the Or. Coast.


----------



## HootBob

Glad to hear you all had a great time and had a safe trip
Picture looks great Doug









Don


----------



## campmg

Sounds like a great time for all. Thanks for sharing the pic Doug.


----------



## Scrib

keeper18 said:


> Mmmmm, the Sea Hag. two places I always hit when on the Oregon coast...The Sea Hag, and Mo's !


I never seem to make it out of the Rogue brew pub


----------



## Herbicidal

I love that area of the Orgeon coast! What campground did all of you stay in?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Herb,

We were at Beverly Beach State Park. Just North of Newport.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## s'more

Hey Doug, why







are the other happy campers sitting next to their spouses, but yours sat as far away from you as she could ?????







??????

You've given alot of great camping advice here on the forum, if you ever need relationship / marital







advice, well ...... we're all here for you buddy !!!

But seriously, how many other campers were at the park this Holiday weekend ? I bet you almost had the whole park to yourself ???

Mark


----------



## wolfwood

Sure looks like a Rally to me...'cept I don't see any beer, so maybe not...









Looks like everyone's having a great time! Thanks for sharing the photo, Doug!


----------



## PDX_Doug

s said:


> But seriously, how many other campers were at the park this Holiday weekend ? I bet you almost had the whole park to yourself ???


Actually Mark, the park was surprisingly busy. There are 128 RV sites, and I would guess that at least 1/2 of them were occupied, maybe as many as 2/3.

As far as the other thing goes... Well let's just say, the other PNW Outbackers are probably thinking right now that PDX_Shannon is a pretty smart cookie!

Happy Trail,
Doug


----------



## campmg

s said:


> Hey Doug, why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are the other happy campers sitting next to their spouses, but yours sat as far away from you as she could ?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??????


That's just Doug's way of getting out of paying for her dinner.


----------



## skippershe

Great photo of all of you, sounds like you had a really nice time...I can tell you were really roughing it while out for dinner...

BTW, how do they braid salmon??


----------



## PDX_Shannon

Just for the record, PDX_Doug did pay for not only my dinner but also the kids'.

I think the bigger question is why are all the men sitting together at one end of the table? And does this have anything to do with Gracie playing the bottles at the bar??









PDX_Shannon


----------



## ARzark

PDX_Shannon said:


> Just for the record, PDX_Doug did pay for not only my dinner but also the kids'.
> 
> PDX_Shannon


Um, Shannon, I think he paid for my site too


----------



## PDX_Shannon

Jeff,
I just want to make sure I have this straight...
We paid for your site
And you took 2 of our Mike's??

Merry Christmas to you and Tracey!
PDX_Shannon


----------



## ARzark

PDX_Shannon said:


> Jeff,
> I just want to make sure I have this straight...
> We paid for your site
> And you took 2 of our Mike's??
> 
> Merry Christmas to you and Tracey!
> PDX_Shannon


Oh man, BUSTED!


----------



## campmg

PDX_Shannon said:


> I think the bigger question is why are all the men sitting together at one end of the table?
> PDX_Shannon


These guys are pretty smart. Men at one end, women, and then the kids. We always want a buffer between the kids.

Have a great holiday,


----------



## PDX_Doug

WAcamper said:


> Jeff,
> I just want to make sure I have this straight...
> We paid for your site
> And you took 2 of our Mike's??
> 
> Merry Christmas to you and Tracey!
> PDX_Shannon


Oh man, BUSTED!








[/quote]
Welcome to my world, Jeff!









(Just kidding sweetie! Really!!!







)

Happy Tarils,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> Jeff,
> I just want to make sure I have this straight...
> We paid for your site
> And you took 2 of our Mike's??
> 
> Merry Christmas to you and Tracey!
> PDX_Shannon


Oh man, BUSTED!








[/quote]
Welcome to my world, Jeff!









(Just kidding sweetie! Really!!!







)

Happy Tarils,
Doug
[/quote]







Doug, you just never learn, do you?!
Santa's taking that Ferrari back as you read !!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

wolfwood said:


> Doug, you just never learn, do you?!
> Santa's taking that Ferrari back as you read !!!!


PDX_Shannon....I've been super nice this year. I'll take the Ferrari.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Doug, you just never learn, do you?!
> Santa's taking that Ferrari back as you read !!!!


PDX_Shannon....I've been super nice this year. I'll take the Ferrari.
[/quote]
Over my dead body, you will!









Happy Trails!








Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Doug, you just never learn, do you?!
> Santa's taking that Ferrari back as you read !!!!


PDX_Shannon....I've been super nice this year. I'll take the Ferrari.
[/quote]
Over my dead body, you will!









Happy Trails!








Doug
[/quote]

We're really gonna miss you Doug...


----------



## jnk36jnk

Oregon_Camper said:


> Doug, you just never learn, do you?!
> Santa's taking that Ferrari back as you read !!!!


PDX_Shannon....I've been super nice this year. I'll take the Ferrari.
[/quote]
Over my dead body, you will!









Happy Trails!








Doug
[/quote]

We're really gonna miss you Doug...








[/quote]

One of Santa's elves told me Doug doesn't want a Ferrari, he wants a Dodge Mega Cab Dually for

Xmas















Dean


----------



## PDX_Doug

jnk36jnk said:


> Doug, you just never learn, do you?!
> Santa's taking that Ferrari back as you read !!!!


PDX_Shannon....I've been super nice this year. I'll take the Ferrari.
[/quote]
Over my dead body, you will!









Happy Trails!








Doug
[/quote]

We're really gonna miss you Doug...








[/quote]

One of Santa's elves told me Doug doesn't want a Ferrari, he wants a Dodge Mega Cab Dually for

Xmas















Dean
[/quote]
Hey, I gotta have something to put in the bed, don't I?









Let's see....Ferrari?......Dodge truck?.... Dodge truck?.... Ferrari?.... Hmmm?

Sorry Dean, I gotta go with that hot little Italian number!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Not that a MegaCab Dually wouldn't look good parked next to it. Especially if it was the new Ram HD Tandem Dually...


----------



## ARzark

Now wouldn't that be something.... If that "dual doolie" could be pulled off by Dodge, people could finally have that long bed Mega Cab some have been asking for. Only problem is you would need a pull thru parking space with that sucker!

It IS the right color though


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doug...you could pull your Nissan AND your Outback with that sucker. I say you get the truck...


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> Doug...you could pull your Nissan AND your Outback with that sucker. I say you get the truck...


...and put the Ferrari in the bed (that is, if you ever behave yourself long enough to actually _get _ the Ferrari







)


----------



## PDX_Doug

wolfwood said:


> (that is, if you ever behave yourself long enough to actually _get _ the Ferrari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


You just shut your trap, Judi!
All you are doing is putting *bad* ideas in PDX_DW's head!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> (that is, if you ever behave yourself long enough to actually _get _ the Ferrari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


You just shut your trap, Judi!
All you are doing is putting *bad* ideas in PDX_DW's head!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]??? Putting the Ferrari in the truck's bed is a BAD idea?







OK, but I really don't think Shannon's gonna let you put it in her bed.....

btw, I agree. You don't need anyone's help. What is this? The 3rd ...or 4th....Ferrari that was headed your way until, all by yourself, you came up some clever new "_*GOOD*_" idea about something or other ???? You're right. You've got it under control.









Oops - gotta go. 65* degrees out and the Miata's calling.....


----------

